# Changement de carte graphique PPC G5



## eternalbliss (27 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous
Depuis quelques temps deja sur mon PPC G5 (2x2GHz - 4Go RAM), quand je regarde des videos hd (youtube ou .mov) l'affichage saccade, j'en déduis que c'est la carte graphique qui peine (GeForce FX5200 - AGP - 64Mo), c'est cela ?

Du coup je pense a la changer par une *GeForce 7600GT-512Mo* ou *Radeon HD3650-1Go* ou *GeForce 6200-512Mo*, mais avant de me lancer je souhaites savoir si cela sera compatible ou si il existe d'autres modèle plus adaptés, sachant que je suis graphiste.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Dramis (27 Mai 2010)

Je pense que ton mac supporte que les cartes agp, la carte la plus puissant que tu peux installe est une radeon X800XT mac edition.


----------



## eternalbliss (27 Mai 2010)

Merci pour cette info
mais justement les cartes citées sont en AGP
néanmoins, je regarde pour la X800XT


----------



## iMacounet (27 Mai 2010)

Il ne faut pas flasher la carte pour qu'elle soit reconnue par le Mac ?


----------



## eternalbliss (27 Mai 2010)

Justement, me posant la question pour ameliorer les perf graphique de ma machine, je ne sait pas... même pas ce qu'est "flasher" ...


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Mai 2010)

Il faut flasher le firmware pour la faire reconnaitre par ton Mac, mais c'est pas la carte grphique qui pêche flash est très mal optimisé et ce sert quasiment que du pross sur OSX, c'est simplement nos petits PPC qui deviennent obsolète et qui sont abandonné par les développeurs et bâclée dans les logiciels


----------



## eternalbliss (27 Mai 2010)

Ok donc chnger de CG n'ameliorera certainement pas les perf graphique de la machine, en ce moment je me vit difficilement passer au mac pro intel, car il coute des rond le bestiaux ...


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Mai 2010)

de toute façon un mac mini actuelle est plus puissant quoi qu'on en dise étant donné que même OSX est optimisée pour le code Intel X86 maintenant ...


----------

